# Beyers Pond



## JoesEyedUp (Apr 18, 2006)

Has anybody had any luck at Beyers Pond? Its on Main Street but its looks like it could be in Berea maybe Stronsgville. Its a 5 minute walk back in the woods and I was there last night but no luck yet.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Was good when it was private.
Was donated to the metroparks by the owner.
Was quickly fished out (nice crappie/bass/bluegill) by some folks who like to fill their cooler with everything they caught.
Not worth the time with Wallace, Coe so close.

Maybe if the metroparks stock it with some breeding size bass-bluegill and/or put closed seasons/tight limits they might be able to bring it back. Was once a fantastic bluegill pond.


----------



## JoesEyedUp (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for info thats a big help.

Have you had any luck at Hinkley, Judge's or Ledge Lakes?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't fish them much. I'm a lot closer to wallace and coe and do fine there. Coe has some very nice bass if you can figure them. Wallace bass size isn't as big on the average but you can get some good ones there. Best access in both lakes is by small boat/canoe. Trout in wallace provide a good bonus in the spring.


----------



## catfishhunter06 (Apr 5, 2006)

i live literally 100 yards from that place and its not worth the walk back to it, unless its the walk your after. lake has a bad algae problem and is way over fished. hit up wallace or coe lake for sure.


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't know what your after but the crappie in Coe should be starting to bite good now. I've always done better at night at Coe for crappie. Small jig and maggot.


----------



## FishinandCBs (Mar 21, 2013)

did quite a bit of late spring fishing there last year,lotta gillys crappies and some bass...hopoing to get in early this year and get some pre spawn bass...beyers is stocked also...maybe this saturday ill be standing on the stump in the snow!


----------



## adam42398 (Mar 27, 2012)

Where at Coe lake is the best area to catch the spring crappies and bluegill?


----------

